# Clip of Oli Thompson



## XXLTank (May 3, 2004)

http://media.putfile.com/Olilog


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

awesome press, the arch he creates in his back must be excruciating!!!!!!!!!

but what a press, and how easy???????

looks like Dale Norris has some competition in static pressing?


----------

